

Restore your Google contacts - abraham
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/restore-your-contacts.html

======
abhikshah
Could this be a test of an underlying storage functionality that could spread
to other Google apps? If the underlying storage layer becomes changeset-based,
this type of feature could be easily implemented (and very helpful) in
products like Google Docs.

~~~
abraham
Google Docs already have revision controls.

~~~
abhikshah
Ah you're right, weird that I never noticed it before. Still, I wonder if the
revision control is specific for each app or built into the storage layer..

